# Επιπρόσθετα > Συσκευές Εικόνας-Ήχου >  >  αγορα τηλεορασης

## kleima

Θελω να αγορασω τηλεοραση 32".
Αλλα θελω οταν παρακολουθω καπιον αγωνα ποδοσφαιρου,να μην εχει αυτη την μικροκαθηστερη.
Δηλ.θυμαμαι στο ευρο,το γκολ του Καρρηστεα,το ειδα στην τηλεοραση μου και πανηγυριζαμε,ενω οι γειτονες μας κοιταζαν παραξενα.μετα απο 4 δευτερολεπτα ,πανηγυριζαν και αυτοι!!
Πιο κριτηριο επιλογης ειναι αυτο,που πρεπει να κοιταξω,για να μην εχει ,η,να ειναι οσο το δυνατον πιο μικρη η καθηστερηση;

----------


## johnnyb

Για 32" τηλεόραση δες κάτι επώνυμο με δέκτη dvbt2 και ανάλυση fullhd μακρια από μάρκες όπως  Αrielli, manta, Turbo-x.

Η καθυστέρηση που  είχαν οι γείτονες μπορεί να είναι και από δορυφορικό πακέτο

----------


## nyannaco

Η απο εξωτερικο αποκωδικοποιητη, η καρτα mpeg4 σε mpeg2

----------


## kleima

Ευχαριστω

----------

